# slowly getting shorter!



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

am very gradually cutting Dudley's coat shorter each time I get him on the table for a full groom and trim, yesterday I scissor cut his legs and went up a little higher at the back to cut his thigh and rump a bit shorter (the coat was fluffier at the back and his bum was looking huge!),and the same at the front going towards his shoulder although I am still loath to take too much off the middle of his back - sort of saddle area, think I have blended it quite well but I expect i'll end up cutting it all level - but I do love the longer bits! oh decisions, decisions...


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Very impressive! Was Dudley a good boy for you doing it? My scissors, brushes and sprays should be here tomorrow - watch out Tilly!!

Now we need to see a photo of your handy work 

X


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I think i should have taken Samson shorter bit by bit. I went the whole hog today at groomers and i can't get used to him!!!!! (see seperate post for pictures)

I may get myself some equipment and try myself next time! I can only blame myself then!!!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

That's exactly what I thought Nikki! 

I cut my own hair and my OH's too, so thought I might as well get doing Tilly's as well! 

Samson's face looks lovely after his groom, and you're right - he looks very velvety!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

pictures please!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> pictures please!


Agreed I was very excited to get in here and see my Fav English pooman and his mom's grooming skills.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

will try and get one and post later - to be honest it wasn't much off so doesn't look so much different ...


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> will try and get one and post later - to be honest it wasn't much off so doesn't look so much different ...


I just love looking at him. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Come on Dawn - we need some Dudley pics


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Not quite sure why the pictures came out in different places, I did them all the same! first time not using photobucket though. Anyway these were taken yesterday and today all since trimming him, think you can see the darker colour is where his coat is still longer and it is a lot straighter there as well.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love him!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

for Donna - a cute 'what is she doing to me?' face, and - look, a pile of Dudley's hair - we could make you a mini Dudley toy with his real hair!!! ok yes, a bit too gross I know!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

DB1 said:


> for Donna - a cute 'what is she doing to me?' face, and - look, a pile of Dudley's hair - we could make you a mini Dudley toy with his real hair!!! ok yes, a bit too gross I know!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427
> ...



Ha!! Love that a mini Dudley doll! He looks great he has such a cute face


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

He looks great Dawn and you can see the curl developing in parts of his coat now.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> for Donna - a cute 'what is she doing to me?' face, and - look, a pile of Dudley's hair - we could make you a mini Dudley toy with his real hair!!! ok yes, a bit too gross I know!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427
> ...


Dawn Hubby and I are going crazy over that picture. What a cute little face. I am jealous that you can keep his coat so long. Maybe I will be able to keep Willow longer.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What was Dudleys coat like when he was younger? He looks gorgeous and the most richest of golden colour! Beautiful boy!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Aww he looks gorgeous  such a cute face


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

You have done a great job! He looks amazing! Love that last picture! Sooooo cute:love-eyes:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> What was Dudleys coat like when he was younger? He looks gorgeous and the most richest of golden colour! Beautiful boy!


He started quite smooth with just a little wave, always been the lovely colour - although last summer the puppy coat went really blonde then the next lot came back dark again but his roots now are very light, think you can see his legs are paler in these pictures, if I trimmed the top layer off he would definitely lose some of the darker colour. her's a couple of puppy pics -
first week at ours - 


about 8 months, top was paler but you can see newer coat darker again


Always loved his multi colour look, but is less so now. Think if I trimmed him short he would look like Jeannie's Tilly, was a picture on here the other day with her on someones lap.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Look at that little angel puppy!!! :love-eyes:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> He looks great Dawn and you can see the curl developing in parts of his coat now.


I know, he is pretty curly in all the area's where I have trimmed him - legs, head, some of his chest, I do like those bits but I really love the soft wave and darker coat on his back - guess if I keep hacking away I will have to cut him all over at some stage or it will end up looking like he has a red saddle on!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> He started quite smooth with just a little wave, always been the lovely colour - although last summer the puppy coat went really blonde then the next lot came back dark again but his roots now are very light, think you can see his legs are paler in these pictures, if I trimmed the top layer off he would definitely lose some of the darker colour. her's a couple of puppy pics -
> first week at ours -
> 
> 
> ...



Just catching up with this thread again... Oh Dawn what a beautiful puppy and now a beautiful boy! Just gorgeous! Thanks for sharing the pup pic! Beautiful coat!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

I was just doing some research on puppy/adult coat and came across this post.
I cannot believe how alike Dudley and Poppy are especially as she gets older.
Since her last trim about three weeks ago her gold saddle has got darker and curlier. Where the vet shaved her it is coming through to match her back.
I am so pleased she will hopefully be a smaller version of Dudley.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice hair do Dudley, perfect for the summer .. wow you have grown up so much  Lovely colouring xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

erinafare said:


> I was just doing some research on puppy/adult coat and came across this post.
> I cannot believe how alike Dudley and Poppy are especially as she gets older.
> Since her last trim about three weeks ago her gold saddle has got darker and curlier. Where the vet shaved her it is coming through to match her back.
> I am so pleased she will hopefully be a smaller version of Dudley.


you will quite possibly find she will lighten again, Dudley was dark'ish then lighter, adult coat came through the darker shade but since turning one all new growth at the roots is paler. Have decided that in a couple of weeks I will give him a shorter cut (will hold off on the clippers unless its a dissaster then I may need to even him up with them!), but think I will wait until after 'poo in the peaks'.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

With regards to change of colour. For the last couple of years in the village where we have our caravan I have admired a dark chocolate cockapoo. This year whilst walking Poppy I met this lady whom I recognised as the chocolate cockapoos owner and she had a white cockapoo. We stopped to chat as cockapoo owners are inclined to do and I said I had seen her previously with a chocolate one. She said this is him I could not believe it such a change in colour. She said each time he was clipped his coat came through lighter. There was not a dark hair on his body.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Dudley looks fantastic Dawn...well done on the grooming!
Milo's coat has lightened quite a bit too,losing his deep red after his last very short cut. Off to the groomers today, keeping him short mainly because he's so curly 

Val


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Dudley looks lovely Dawn, Good grooming going on. I'm taking Millie shorter, short of. What I'm really waiting for is a hot day so I have an excuse to chop it back to the next level. 

Lovely of picture of him as a puppy and all grown up.


----------

